# Taken,in theaters 1/30/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This film is from 20th Century Fox,and stars Liam Neeson and Famke Janssen.
It is scheduled to open on 1/30/09.
If you like action films,you might enjoy this one.
Rated PG-13.
The following link goes to the film's official site,with a 5 minute preview clip.

http://www.takenmovie.com/?dl=video_5_minute_clip


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

This has generated some early positive buzz -- I definitely plan on checking it out.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I think I'll go see it.


----------

